# Rainy Saturday Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Despite the rain, I fired up The Beast to do some Q. I did a brisket, a butt, a couple racks of spares, four fatties and two diller eggs. I also lit the Akorn to cook some wings. Took about 12 hours to get the cook done. Here are a few pics.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

DANG! You the man,Paymaster!Every time you post I gotta eat.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

706Z said:


> DANG! You the man,Paymaster!Every time you post I gotta eat.


+1 Thanks for making it lunchtime. :notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

That there is some fine looking food. The smoke ring and bark on the Brisket is perfect. Makes me hungery. What a good way to spend a rain filled weakend.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

My,my....that is fine!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

How many people do you cook for!!! Can you make it one more?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

tank banger said:


> How many people do you cook for!!! Can you make it one more?


 I cooked for five folks at work. Yeah I can always add another!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice bark on that brisket:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

